# The New SPS for Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*First off I want to thank Cjw for helping me to be able to aquire this awesome slingshot..*

*I will say It is every thing members have been talking about as the SPS slingshot..I am glad this *

*new model was made by Performance Catapults~Mr Jim Harris....I chose Coyote Brown..I like the*

*earth tone's...Fit's the hand very well..very accurate...5 Shots taken 3/8" ammo 5 Hits....*

*I can understand now why MJ won the ECST event..Shoots like a dream come true.....No wonder there*

*are so many clones being made of this style slingshot.. May be the world's best slingshot..I can't say for*

*sure as there are Hundred's of slingshots products on todays market.Plus a lot of very good vendor's*

*I treat every vendor's slingshot to be equal & fair when testing them out as too how each shooter performs..*

*Yes I would say to buy one...the New SPS Slingshot is priced right...~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Good for you and good review. I'm trying to resist a blue one but I think it's futile. Kudos to PC for a great business move.*


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Good for you and good review. I'm trying to resist a blue one but I think it's futile. Kudos to PC for a great business move.*


I have had the "Rust" in my cart a few times.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha, I just ordered the Rust! I almost got the Plum Crazy. I Can't wait for it to arrive!! :looney:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Good for you and good review. I'm trying to resist a blue one but I think it's futile. Kudos to PC for a great business move.*


Buy it you will love shooting it..Hey I did a 5 shot soda can cut in half....This slingshot shoots so well ya don't wanta put it down


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't go wrong with one of Jimmy's creations. I have his first production model EPS#1-( Element Pocket Shooter ). It is a smaller frame then the current SPS's. Last time I spoke with Jim he was thinking of bringing the EPS back because of the shift towards smaller frames. Have to get me a SPS. I have big hands and I tried MJ's at the ECST shoot and it fit me like a glove! For the price-can't go wrong!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad you like it, buddy! I really like the new materials, too 
I haven't won an ECST, just for the record. I did win the 2012 Summer Nationals with an SPS.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

M.J said:


> Glad you like it, buddy! I really like the new materials, too
> I haven't won an ECST, just for the record. I did win the 2012 Summer Nationals with an SPS.


Awe yes my error I knew you had won a event with the SPS Slingshot..I just got them mixed up was all..

Yes I really like how accurate this shooter is......Is a great idea for Mr Jim Harris to expand his ..Line up of SPS slingshot's

So Hundred's of people now can afford this great slingshot at a good price..... OM


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

M.J said:


> Glad you like it, buddy! I really like the new materials, too
> I haven't won an ECST, just for the record. I did win the 2012 Summer Nationals with an SPS.


Oh damn M.J, I didn't know you had what we call here "so much stank."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Some interesting info on the vendors FB page about the material in the initial batches.

Definitely worth looking at for anyone who purchased one, or plans to purchase.


----------

